# Calm Morrison Hoke



## skeeter629 (Feb 4, 2011)

I was poking around the internet today and came across this bit on "Comrade" Calm Morrison Hoke, and wanted to share it with everyone. I found it on google. It is page 53 from the July 1915 issue of The International Socialist Review. I always wondered what she looked like. She was a pretty young lady when the picture was taken. I wonder how she would feel about the socialism today. I guess it doesn't matter, I still love her books.


----------



## lasereyes (Feb 4, 2011)

skeeter629 said:


> I was poking around the internet today and came across this bit on "Comrade" Calm Morrison Hoke, and wanted to share it with everyone. I found it on google. It is page 53 from the July 1915 issue of The International Socialist Review. I always wondered what she looked like. She was a pretty young lady when the picture was taken. I wonder how she would feel about the socialism today. I guess it doesn't matter, I still love her books.



I downloaded the pdf and didn't get the picture, weird.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 4, 2011)

http://books.google.com/books?id=9VJIAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA53&dq=cm+hoke&hl=en&ei=0OOgTO2-FoL_8AbKrcSDAQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=9&ved=0CFYQ6AEwCA#v=onepage&q=cm%20hoke&f=false


----------



## lasereyes (Feb 4, 2011)

:shock: where are the chemical burns?


jimdoc said:


> http://books.google.com/books?id=9VJIAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA53&dq=cm+hoke&hl=en&ei=0OOgTO2-FoL_8AbKrcSDAQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=9&ved=0CFYQ6AEwCA#v=onepage&q=cm%20hoke&f=false


----------



## RGJohn (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link! This site is great. Before I came here I had no idea that Hoke was female and it seemed odd to me that everybody referred to Hoke as 'she' or 'her'. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Oz (Feb 5, 2011)

lasereyes said:


> :shock: where are the chemical burns?


Last I checked she is considered an authority on precious metals refining. Perhaps she was smart enough to wear protective equipment. Many more of the forum membership should follow her example, even if they are not quite as attractive.


----------

